# Don't know what to do..



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

Will i have a puppy dog and her names oochie. Now that shes getting older my mom said i gotta get rid of her. I don't really want to but she said it's the dog or me. So please friends tell me what to do. :foxes15:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Really?
If you are serious, it seems obvious to me. Move out and take the dog with you. Simple.


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

I would but i have no money no job. But i can live in my car... I really don't know.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Why does you mother object to her? Has she done something recently that has upset her, or have there been other changes in the household? Was your mother happy to get a dog in the first place?


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

We have 2 dogs and the othe 2 are my brothers wife dogs, and there moving out sood and her dog had puppys. I love the dog so much. I even named her after my bestie. I don't really want to let her go she maybe like 2 month idk.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What??!!??


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, however much you love her, if you don't have an income and have to live with your mum you are not really in a position to be able to take care of her. If it is your Mothers house then she has the right to say how many animals live there. Why don't you concentrate on getting a job and maybe ask your mum to give you say, a month or 6 weeks to find one before the dog has to go?


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry for the typos. xD Other, soon, replace thos words if it hels haha Sorry


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

I have unemployment i get money every week i also pay bills around the house. I also pay rent. But still she wont let me keep her and im also looking for a job.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You got GREAT advice from Stella.

How old are you by the way?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you can afford to pay rent to your mum, then why not move out and pay rent elsewhere?


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

I am 21 :/


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Aren't you a friend of Wawies ?


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes i am.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Can she help you ?


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

She want's me to send her the dog but idk how. She lives 20 hours away.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you not have a friend you can move in with?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Bring her to me ill take care of her for you. You can take her back when ever u want..idk why ur mom is being that way again..in a week she will be nice to u again (wary).


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

You know how my mom is. It pisses me off but i can't do noting about it.


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

Finn said:


> Do you not have a friend you can move in with?


Nah There all gretty


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

21 years old, you are an adult, find a job, move out, keep the dog...problem solved. Unless there is something else stopping you?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

DJRoy said:


> You know how my mom is. It pisses me off but i can't do noting about it.


Ik... will your brother keep her safe for you till you are able to bring her when we go to the beach? maybe you both will like it here and stay in tx!


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> 21 years old, you are an adult, find a job, move out, keep the dog...problem solved. Unless there is something else stopping you?


I live ina small town There are no jobs here there all taken.


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

Wawies said:


> Ik... will your brother keep her safe for you till you are able to bring her when we go to the beach? maybe you both will like it here and stay in tx!


Yea but my brothers moving to mexico.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like my mom. It's a hard lesson with really tough decisions!! If I were you, I would throw my stuff & my dog in the car & go to Wawies, look for a job, an apartment & a new life. If only to see how you like it, you can always go back home. Spread your wings & fly girl. I was 26 before I realized I needed to do something very similar as you!!! YOU CAN DO IT & thank Goodness for a wonderful friend like Wawies to help you along the way!!!


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Sounds like my mom. It's a hard lesson with really tough decisions!! If I were you, I would throw my stuff & my dog in the car & go to Wawies, look for a job, an apartment & a new life. If only to see how you like it, you can always go back home. Spread your wings & fly girl. I was 26 before I realized I needed to do something very similar as you!!! YOU CAN DO IT & thank Goodness for a wonderful friend like Wawies to help you along the way!!!


True i may do that soon i been thinking about it and ima guy. xD Thx everyone i will do my best to keep her.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

when i was in my 20's i had a toy fox terrier that was my bff.the rules changed in my apt complex about dogs n my job had just closed while they relocated the office(it was an 'off the books' job so i couldnt get unemployment).i took my dog n slept on the street w her until i found a room that would accept her.in the end,u can do what u set ur mind to


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

DJRoy said:


> I live ina small town There are no jobs here there all taken.


You have a car, drive to a different town. If you wish to keep your dog, you 
do have options. It's hard, no doubt, but achievable. I had a very difficult
upbringing, and have been on my own since about 16 years old. If you truly
want to keep your dog, you must try harder, maybe lower your expectations,
take a dirty job that others do not want...there are many of those, I tried a
few myself. Most importantly you must be proactive in your search, print some
cvs asap and go out looking, daily, 9-5, then come home and search online.
Just believe in yourself and do not be afraid, you can do it, it is simply a choice.
Good luck!


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

wild.irish.rose said:


> when i was in my 20's i had a toy fox terrier that was my bff.the rules changed in my apt complex about dogs n my job had just closed while they relocated the office(it was an 'off the books' job so i couldnt get unemployment).i took my dog n slept on the street w her until i found a room that would accept her.in the end,u can do what u set ur mind to


I may be leaving son im thinking abot it ty ^___^


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You have a car, drive to a different town. If you wish to keep your dog, you
> do have options. It's hard, no doubt, but achievable. I had a very difficult
> upbringing, and have been on my own since about 16 years old. If you truly
> want to keep your dog, you must try harder, maybe lower your expectations,
> ...


Ty so much you have gave me good advice i will do it for her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

DJRoy said:


> Ty so much you have gave me good advice i will do it for her.



It is not just for her, it is for you as well. At your age, don't you want a little
more independence, a little more responsibility? Sitting at home on unemployment 
must be depressing, you got to get out there and start contributing to society
and to your own future. The longer you wait the harder it will be. Meanwhile
have a talk with your mom and explain to her your plan of action, and ask for
just a little time and patience on her part. I honestly wish you the best. Take
care.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

21yo unemployed male living with unpredicable mother - I'd be unpredictable in her situation too by the sounds of it i.e. as many dogs as people, puppies etc.

There is no way on god's green earth I'd have my 21yo son or daughter sitting around at home on unemployment benefits - you seriously need to get out there and get amongst it. Who do you think is going to put a roof over your head when you're 50yo, surely you don't still expect to be on welfare living in squalour on the poverty line? If there's no work near home, then find somewhere where there is work instead of wallowing around in hoplessness stuck in your current below par existence. Speaking from experience, don't do drugs or alcohol, you'll end up on the scrap-heap of humanity, as I very nearly did.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

DJRoy said:


> True i may do that soon i been thinking about it and ima guy. xD Thx everyone i will do my best to keep her.


Haha. Sorry!! For some reason I assumed you were female & I can't read either (Should have saw your name on your post). I still stand behind everything I said about spreading your wings & flying even if you're a guy. Your situation touches my heart even more because you sound like a very caring, sensitive, intelligent person. I know you can do what ever you set your mind to & I wish you all the best of luck Roy!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Take Wawies up on her offer! Having someone you trust take care of your dog while you get your life in order sounds like something someone in your situation shouldn't pass up.


----------



## DJRoy (Apr 30, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Haha. Sorry!! For some reason I assumed you were female & I can't read either (Should have saw your name on your post). I still stand behind everything I said about spreading your wings & flying even if you're a guy. Your situation touches my heart even more because you sound like a very caring, sensitive, intelligent person. I know you can do what ever you set your mind to & I wish you all the best of luck Roy!!!


Hahahaha thx and it's ok x)


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

If you don't have money and a home, and you live with your mom....and your mom doesn't want a dog....and you have no other place to go....there is only 1 right thing to do and it is plain simple.
Find your puppy a good home living in a car with a puppy is no life!!! 
Sorry to say, but isn't that just common sense?? 
How are you gonna feed your puppy?? provide vet care if something happens?? 
life isn't for free... 

Doesn't mean I can understand you want to keep her!


----------

